# Wiper Motor



## hauntedyard (Oct 9, 2005)

Well it's finally over, more planning for next year. The biggest crowd pleaser again this year was my witch and cauldron which was made using ScareFx plans...

I had some spare new wiper motors that were not the Trico ones I bought for the witch and a mini rocking chair. CAT# DCM-249 POWERFUL WINDSHIELD WIPER MOTOR from all electronics.com didn't seem to want to work with my pc power supplies with Pins 1,2 and 5 wired like the diagram said.

Does anyone else have these motors and how did you get them to work?

Thanks:xbones:


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

I used that motor for my witch, but I had problems with my power supply too. It seems to be very picky about how its powered with the circuit board intact. I got it to work by following Scare-FX's direction on removing the circuit board and powering the motor directly. The relevant thread is linked below.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=3785


----------



## hauntedyard (Oct 9, 2005)

*Thanks*

That's too funny that I missed that posting... it's my exact problem... I think I'll remove the circuit board as well

Thanks

tim


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

It is a good motor, and the self parking feature can be very handy, but it just doesn't like any voltage other than 12 volts.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

I agree. That self parking feature is great, just one thing to be aware of. If you leave the power applied for more than a second, the motor speeds up to 65 rpm. 

If you don't need the self park feature, just remove the circuit board. You can then use lower voltages.


----------

